# Size of Meal to Prevent Reflux?



## Meesh111 (Aug 29, 2004)

I am interested in what is the size or volume limit of your meals (especially dinner) to prevent reflux? Or does it depend on how your intestines are doing that day? I am IBS-C. "Small" = 1 fist? 2 fists? 3 fists? Do you even eat at night (after 6:30PM?) Dinner I am most gassy and most reflux. I am too scared to take double dose Aciphex, yet also don't want to skip dinner and miss out on nutrition just to get a reflux-free sleep.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I just stop eating the second I feel full. I mean a fistful of popcorn isn't going to be the same as eating a fistful of hamburger if you know what I mean.How do you find the aciphex? I took aciphex for a bit. I found it only helpful if heartburn was really bad. Then sometimes I'd have this feeling like I drank too much water if that makes sense.


----------



## Meesh111 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for your reply. If you stop when you are getting full, I presume you are hungry when you start eating? I don't even get hungry alot of times - just disoriented. I never quite feel empty so I have trouble knowing when I am full.PS Aciphex does not really help me. The upward pressure from IBS causes me to reflux. I am on 2 Aciphexes a day and I still have severe reflux. Ugh!


----------

